# Historic Las Vegas Wedding Chapel



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Jan 1, 2022)

My niece was married there in 2006. We were in a long line of wedding parties that stretched through the parking lot, awaiting their 15 minutes.  It was a lovely wedding....too bad the actual marriage wasn't equally lovely, but I can't blame that on the venue.

It used to be in the parking lot of the Hacienda ( I think it was the hacienda) when two of my other friends were married there back in the 90's.

It's totally entertaining to watch the other wedding groups.....you see it all.  Next after us was a very young very pregnant bride in a white maternity dress.  The groom didn't look much older and wore an open vest over a bare chest (he did have a tie, though), hacked off-at-the-knee black pants, red striped knee socks and black high-top basketball shoes sans shoelaces.  What I assume were the two mothers were both sobbing non-stop and the father-of-the-bride, dressed in his Sunday bib overalls, had the groom in a tight grip and looked like murder was on the menu.  I didn't see a shotgun, thank goodness, but I assume it was back in the pick'em-up ready to be retrieved if necessary.

Gotta love Vegas.
We didn't stick around to see the outcome.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 1, 2022)

jujube said:


> My niece was married there in 2006. We were in a long line of wedding parties that stretched through the parking lot, awaiting their 15 minutes.  It was a lovely wedding....too bad the actual marriage wasn't equally lovely, but I can't blame that on the venue.
> 
> It used to be in the parking lot of the Hacienda ( I think it was the hacienda) when two of my other friends were married there back in the 90's.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! I can totally picture that scenario  interesting for sure


----------

